# Thought It Was A Neat Pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the greatest shot-But how often does one get to see a shot like this...









View attachment 196439


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lovely to see you posting some fish pics AK









tis a nice shot. although his left eye looks like its popping out lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> lovely to see you posting some fish pics AK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks......I got a ton..but no intrest here for anything other than a piranha.......Just figured I would share this since it has teeth....May not be as sharp-but when it comes down to it-this set could demolish what a set of P teeth can do.....









And the left eye is fine..nothing wrong with this specimen at all.......He loves to keep an eye on the camera.......Always watches me.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

post up some of your other pics. plenty of interest im sure.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool pics AK!



His Majesty said:


> post up some of your other pics. plenty of interest im sure.


x2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> post up some of your other pics. plenty of interest im sure.


x2








[/quote]

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pacu. What size is it now? Id be interested in seeign a full tank shot if you have time as i dont rembemr seeing your 500 for a while


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Nice pacu. What size is it now? Id be interested in seeign a full tank shot if you have time as i dont rembemr seeing your 500 for a while


Appreciated
it has passed the 23 inch mark now.

I have full tank shots-I'll see about posting them.If I remember right the files even after being editted are too large for site....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome picture!


----------

